# Seasoning a Humidor with... Whiskey?



## lougorilla (Oct 29, 2007)

I was considering trying a little experiment and was wondering if that has been done before. I want to take a cheap humidor or wood cigar box and instead of seasoning it with distilled water... Season it with some Jack Daniels or Wild Turkey... Or maybe even a good rum. Has anybody else tried this? How did it affect the taste and aroma of the cigars?

I love a good Whiskey...:al


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

Buy and smoke a Makers Mark cigar..And you will soon have your answer..u

The only way whiskey and cigars should mix is the full whiskey glass should be within reach of the one smoking a cigar...

Of couse this is one man's opinion, I could be wrong..


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Interesting,,,what kind of humi are you going to do this with? Maybe a cheaper model,,,just in case?


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

JaKaAch said:


> Buy and smoke a Makers Mark cigar..And you will soon have your answer..u
> 
> The only way whiskey and cigars should mix is the full whiskey glass should be within reach of the one smoking a cigar...
> 
> Of couse this is one man's opinion, I could be wrong..


:tpd:
I think it is a bad idea.
If you like/prefer flavored or infused cigars, more power to ya. Conventional wisdom says not to place flavored cigars in the same container as non-flavored cigars. Ask yourself this. What cigars would you put in this humidor? If it's whisky flavored smokes you're after, go for the Makers Mark and the like.
:2


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

pnoon said:


> :tpd:
> I think it is a bad idea.
> If you like/prefer flavored or infused cigars, more power to ya. Conventional wisdom says not to place flavored cigars in the same container as non-flavored cigars. Ask yourself this. What cigars would you put in this humidor? If it's whisky flavored smokes you're after, go for the Makers Mark and the like.
> :2


:tpd: Gotta agree here, not the best idea. Creative but I think you will be dissapointed eventually


----------



## PaleRider (Nov 21, 2008)

Well, I suppose if you were an avid Acid smoker that would be an option, maybe. Couldn't hurt an Acid, thats for sure. Otherwise I would not recommend it, in fact, it could potentially put you out of favor with the Cigar Gods.

Having said all of this, it is America. If the voices in your head say "go for it", then do it. Keep us posted on how this works out for ya!

Thanks!

:ss


----------



## lougorilla (Oct 29, 2007)

PaleRider said:


> Well, I suppose if you were an avid Acid smoker that would be an option, maybe. Couldn't hurt an Acid, thats for sure. Otherwise I would not recommend it, in fact, it could potentially put you out of favor with the Cigar Gods.
> 
> Having said all of this, it is America. If the voices in your head say "go for it", then do it. Keep us posted on how this works out for ya!
> 
> ...


Just curiosity right now really.

I think I'm going to pass for now until I empty a particular box. I think I might try this later with maybe 5 or so 5 Vegas Classics. Age them for about 6 months or a year in a small humidor that's been "seasoned" with some Jack and compare them to their brothers in another humidor.

I say 5 Vegas Classics because they are inexpensive, mild and pretty one dimensional, so it should be easy to determine the difference.


----------



## wolfmonk (Dec 14, 2008)

I wouldn't want to ruin a humidor like that. Whether or not it would ruin the cigar, I suppose, is a matter of taste. If you feel compelled to try your experiment I would think that a tall glass jar with a bailer lid, a shot glass of whiskey (not full, just enough to get some vapors going) surrounded by the guinea pig cigars would be a better way to go about it. Just don't let the whiskey sit long enough to get a personality and opinion of its own.

And yes, I did try this back a ways back (10 years) when infused cigars struck me as interesting. I am a tinkerer and always think that I can improve on something. (No matter how much proof life has offered me to the contrary :hn ) I forget which whiskey I used (most likely JD or Jamison's as those were what I drank at the time). I think I used Punch cigars - something inexpensive I know it was so I wouldn't be out a lot of cash. As for how it went - they did pick up some whiskey flavor, but it wasn't all that. I never felt compelled to repeat the experiment and I don't think I finished the 'gars I tortured. I mean "cured".


----------



## GrantAJohnson (Dec 29, 2008)

wolfmonk said:


> I wouldn't want to ruin a humidor like that. Whether or not it would ruin the cigar, I suppose, is a matter of taste. If you feel compelled to try your experiment I would think that a tall glass jar with a bailer lid, a shot glass of whiskey (not full, just enough to get some vapors going) surrounded by the guinea pig cigars would be a better way to go about it. Just don't let the whiskey sit long enough to get a personality and opinion of its own.
> 
> And yes, I did try this back a ways back (10 years) when infused cigars struck me as interesting. I am a tinkerer and always think that I can improve on something. (No matter how much proof life has offered me to the contrary :hn ) I forget which whiskey I used (most likely JD or Jamison's as those were what I drank at the time). I think I used Punch cigars - something inexpensive I know it was so I wouldn't be out a lot of cash. As for how it went - they did pick up some whiskey flavor, but it wasn't all that. I never felt compelled to repeat the experiment and I don't think I finished the 'gars I tortured. I mean "cured".


I tried a similar experiment a year ago with a mason jar, marbles, a half shot o 100% agave cafe tequila, and a tin of five or six cohiba black labels. The cigars tasted great for a flavored cigar; however I do not like flavored cigars and deemed the experiment a waste of time. (it was kinda fun though)


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

Something that in theory seems like it may turn out okay, but the infused whiskey cigars show this is definitely not the truth. I guess if you are doing it for the science of it, just make sure you don't throw any sticks in there that you really like incase it doesn't turn out as you had hoped.


----------



## lougorilla (Oct 29, 2007)

King James said:


> Something that in theory seems like it may turn out okay, but the infused whiskey cigars show this is definitely not the truth. I guess if you are doing it for the science of it, just make sure you don't throw any sticks in there that you really like incase it doesn't turn out as you had hoped.


With the overwhelming response on this idea, I'd say I should probably forget my harebrained idea for now. I'm not that bored I guess.

I'll wait until I have absolutely nothing better to do maybe, and too many cigars collected for me to ever smoke in a lifetime before I waste good gars on this. :ss


----------



## epyon26 (Dec 16, 2007)

JaKaAch said:


> Buy and smoke a Makers Mark cigar..And you will soon have your answer..u
> 
> The only way whiskey and cigars should mix is the full whiskey glass should be within reach of the one smoking a cigar...
> 
> Of couse this is one man's opinion, I could be wrong..


 :tpd:, sounds like a bad idea. just my :2


----------



## Chico57 (Nov 12, 2007)

JaKaAch said:


> Buy and smoke a Makers Mark cigar..And you will soon have your answer..u
> 
> The only way whiskey and cigars should mix is the full whiskey glass should be within reach of the one smoking a cigar...
> 
> Of couse this is one man's opinion, I could be wrong..


 I agree. I have smoked a Maker's Mark.


----------



## ade06 (Sep 3, 2008)

If you change your mind about your test, instead of a humidor, why don't you try using an empy wooden cigar box and place it in a larger tuberware container or cooler. It would be cheaper and just as effective.


----------



## MiamiRolled (Dec 14, 2008)

My pop once had a mold problem on a few cigars in his humi. So, he proceeded to empty the humi and wipe it down with Pine Sol (why this would be the choice to deal with mold is an entirely different issue). He still uses this humi to this day and says he can still smell the Pine Sol (this was 8 years ago). Nothing like a Pine Sol infused Perdomo. So whiskey cant be sooo bad.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Actually, this is a practice with a very long history. Some of the first "flavored" cigars, were flavored this way. While they likely don't post on internet forums, there are a lot of "old school" aficianados who still put a shot glass in their humi, or drizzle a few drops of their favorite spirit into their humidification media. These guys are pretty singular in their habits; they always have a dram and a smoke. The dram is of their chosen spirit and therefore the infusing of, and marrying of, *the flavors*, enriches the experience...* for them*.The imparitive here is... know and love your spirits and know and love your smoke!

Otherwise, leave well enough alone!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

I prefer to season my _liver _with whiskey.


----------



## lougorilla (Oct 29, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> I prefer to season my _liver _with whiskey.


I'll save you a seat in my next AA meeting... :ss


----------



## RGRTim (Jan 7, 2011)

newb on here but not to smokin. my humi is seasoned with cognac and I love it. Nothing like that smell when you open it up and pull out a stick. I say go for it, you wont regret it.


----------

